# changing SSID



## ccrobins (Oct 31, 2005)

i have a series one with airnet card installed but due to the location of it and some thick walls it often drops the connection. to combat this i have installed a wireless bridge which bridges the connection in the room that tivo is in to the router. I ideally dont want to have to remove the hard disk from tivo to change the ssid by running the usual utility so i was wondering if anyone knows the file that i need to edit which i could do via ftp ? the wep key is the same so only the ssid that needs changing i think

thanks


----------



## ccrobins (Oct 31, 2005)

just found answer apologies

at # prompt run /sbin/nic_config_tivo

this is the usual setup


----------



## ccrobins (Oct 31, 2005)

i have done the above and changed my SSID but not changed ip/gateway/security as those details have not been changed however it does not work after restarting tivo. the only difference is that the previous router was on channel 6 and this new ssid is on channel 8 - could this be the issue ?


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

If you are saying that your wifi client is on a different channel to the WAP, then, yes, that will be a problem.


----------



## ccrobins (Oct 31, 2005)

its ok sorted now - by different channel i meant that my router is on channel 6 and bridge is on channel 8 which has to be i belive anyway it all seems fine now 

Thanks for your help


----------



## Crispin (Jan 26, 2003)

If you want optimum performance for wireless networks, you should only use channels 1, 6 and 11 as the others have some overlap which can cause performance loss. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IEEE_802.11#Channels_and_international_compatibility for information on 802.11 channels.


----------



## ndunlavey (Jun 4, 2002)

Well, any non-overlapping channels can be used; it's just that using 1, 6 and 11 is the only way of getting three non-overlapping ones in this region.


----------

